# Ragged 12/24 & 25/2013



## Abubob (Dec 26, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: * Dec 24 and 25, 2013

*Resort or Ski Area: * Ragged Mt., Danbury, NH

*Conditions: * Really Really Hard Pack

*Trip Report: * Its awesome to see all the Jesuit Solstice reports after the drenching we got. The conditions at Ragged were very similar to everywhere else. The best skiing by far on Tuesday the 24[SUP]th[/SUP] was on Flying Yankee. Soft groomed snow edge to edge. Next best was Blueberry to Lower Ridge with kind of a golf ball finish. Nto be confused with Upper Ridge to Newfound Ridge to Main Street to Village Green, which was hardened corduroy that made a BBBpppppccccchhhh sound each turn. And since they were blowing snow on Exhibition all day I didn’t care to try it.

Wednesday was a bit more even. The cord had been smoothed by the numerous skiers. Exhibition hadn’t been groomed with huge whales top to bottom but at least they weren’t blowing snow at that point.

I will post photos and am working on another short edit vid.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 26, 2013)

The promised photos:

The snow was melting in the sunny side going up and freezing on the shady side coming down - kinda icy




Exhibiation Snowmaking by Bob Misu, on Flickr

I just thought this look cool




Scallop sky by Bob Misu, on Flickr

Folks were so amazed by what Showoboat is really made of I had to take a closer look




Showboat scree field by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 26, 2013)

That second shot is very cool!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Mad.

The edit is coming along very slowly so here's something unedited almost directly from the Gopro. The guy in orange is 70 years old thus the title.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 27, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Thanks Mad.
> 
> The edit is coming along very slowly so here's something unedited almost directly from the Gopro. The guy in orange is 70 years old thus the title.



I hope I can ski like that at 70


----------



## Abubob (Dec 27, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I hope I can ski like that at 70



His only complaint was that he couldn't keep his hood up over his helmet. I wonder why? :roll:


----------

